

Show HN: PossibleEmail – Ruby gem to find someone's email address - the4dpatrick
https://github.com/the4dpatrick/possible-email

======
joshmlewis
Does this still work since the Rapportive plugin was shut down a couple weeks
ago?

Edit: why the downvotes? The Rapportive plugin was shut down and this gem uses
it.

~~~
the4dpatrick
Yup it still works. I just tested it as a sanity check.

~~~
joshmlewis
Awesome. I was in the process of that.

------
hkmurakami
This is not the first post I've seen about this sort of email mining, and
certainly see its value (though I've seen some pretty distasteful "look and my
business hack! blogposts in the past of the subject).

I wonder at what point this will become so rampant that some sort of pushback
happens. If there is pushback, I wonder in what form it will happen and what
recourse people have.

Regardless, thanks for sharing!

------
jwcrux
This is very close to the Python Rapportive API library I have out on github:
[http://github.com/jordan-wright/rapportive](http://github.com/jordan-
wright/rapportive).

~~~
eli
Does it still work? I'd be surprised if they shut down the official plugin but
kept the API running for the benefit of unlicensed clients.

~~~
the4dpatrick
Yes still working

------
johnz133
It looks like you're missing the middle initial, which a lot of businesses use
and also easy to permutate through only 26 letters.

------
jsfour
Love the concept! I will be using this for sure.

